# Diarrhea in 6-7 weeks old kitten



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear All,

I had my kitten since last Saturday. Bought from a pet shop. Been de- wormed and deflead on the purchase date.

For the past two days he's got runny poo. I fed him Whiskas wet pouches for kittens over 5 weeks of age since I got him. As I am away from, home most of the day I left him the 1 pouch to eat. By the time I come home the bowl is completely empty. The I give him 1/3 ot the pouch in the evening. I also gave him whiskas milk for kittens over 6 weeks (approx 2 soup spoons). I stopped the milk yesterday and changed him to dry iams for kittens as from today. I also made sure that he has got plenty of water.

Any ideas why this may be happening? Anyway we are seeing a vet on Saturday.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya,

It could be lots of reasons, a virus, the change in circumstance, change in diet etc.

What were the pet shop feeding him?

It's a good idea to stop the milk, water is best.


----------



## kezzy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi we picked up our 7 week kitten Alfie on Thursday last week and since Saturday he has had diarrhea. 

He is fine in himself, playing and eating and drinking lots. the only problem was the runny poop! we even tried the boiled chicked diet for 2 days to see if that helped but nope! 

Took him to the vets today as I was getting concerned that it hadnt stopped and his suggestion was as he wasn't being sick and was fine in himself was to worm him and take him back next week if theres no improvement. Alfie also has a bit of a sore botty so he advised to use a cotton bud and a tiny bit of vaseline to soothe.

Oh we also feed him whiskas wet and dry food and the vet said this was fine. Hope your kitty feels better soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Poor lil soul, don't like dry food, or whiskers, get lil one on a better diet sweetie. keep us informed.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> Hiya,
> 
> It could be lots of reasons, a virus, the change in circumstance, change in diet etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I've seen him eating some kind of cat food, however it definately did not look like a kitten food as the chunks were quite large.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

I give him a portion of wet food in the mornign and in the evening and during the day I leave him dry iams for kittens. I today received the delivery of Royal Canin Babycat tins and dry food. Will change him to that as many of you said whiskas is really not good.

Would you recommend Hils as well at a later stage?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hills is very good but Royal Canin baby is good too.

A lot of cats want wet food though and you should probably look at getting something like Applaws kitten.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

You have to keep a close eye on him to make sure he *is* drinking and eating and isn't getting lethargic because they can get dehydrated and get very ill, very quickly at that age.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well sadly no improvement at all  When I left him dry food (iams it was) he had no poo at all on Wednesday. Yesterday I have him a portion of Royal Canin Babycat food. As soon as he's eaten that he had runny poo  Dont know what to do. We are going to the Vets tomorrow and see what he says.

How do I make sure my kitten drink enought water if I leave him dry food only? He seems to be very very greedy when you give him wet food (always screams for more) but does not like dry one. Not sure why. I've got Babycat from Royal Canin for him as well. And as advised in here I thrown whiskas away! 

I am worried If I leave him only dry food he wont drink enough. I will try to cook him some chicken breast today. Hopefully this will help.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi is applaws kitten only a complementary food? or is it a complete food with all the vitamins & such. I'm sure the normal tins are only complementary with chicken(large %) etc, ash/rice/pumpkin etc no minerals or vitamins.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chopping and changing foods is not good, I realise you want to get to the cause but by changing foods you are putting his little bowel under stress.
It is always a good idea to find out what the breeder was feeding him and continue on that (as long as it is proper food), no matter if you agree with it or not, for a few weeks until they settle in. Stress of leaving home is very apparent in young kittens and if you also change their food then they suffer and it can all be shown in the poo.

As long as he isn't looking unwell and is eating and drinking I would stick to one food and see if he settles. Obviously if he is getting a lot worse then you may have to rethink and at that point I would take him back to the vet in case he has some sort of infection.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you all for a good advice.

We went to the vet today and was told he had upset stomach beause most probably he has worms. I was also told that none of the stuff from the pet shop really work for fleas and worms. He was dewormed and treated for fleas 

The vet recommended royal canin babycat for him as he happened to be 7 weeks old today  (which thx god I bought last week) and recomended to mix with with boiled chicken breast 

I am really happy Heniu is all healthy. Shame that the pet shops selling kittens just want to make money, they r sooooo greedy. My heart breaks when I think of the fact HEniu was there since 4 weeks old.


----------



## automaton2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you tried canned pumpkin
pumpkin cats - Google Search
also the food could be better
how about all limited ingredient diet from natural balance
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® L.I.D.™ Allergy Formulas for Cats
the duck and pea totally helped my boy at 4 months


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Another few tricks I have read are garlic throughout the food, pumpkin as previous poster said, Slippery Elm bark (herbal) and Cats Claw (herbal) mixed in with food.

I think you will find the Royal Canin does the trick it did for Misty but she gets soooooooooo bored of it!


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for advice.

At the moment I am giving him only boiled chicken breast mixed with Royal Canin Babycat Dry food. STarted on Monday and will continue till the end of the week to see if his stomach settles. If yes then I will slowly add wet food back to his diet.

I hope that now once he's been dewormed he'll be better.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

saxa21 said:


> Thank you for advice.
> 
> At the moment I am giving him only boiled chicken breast mixed with Royal Canin Babycat Dry food. STarted on Monday and will continue till the end of the week to see if his stomach settles. If yes then I will slowly add wet food back to his diet.
> 
> I hope that now once he's been dewormed he'll be better.


Good plan. Hope he is better. Let us know.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Will keep you posted


----------



## automaton2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi
You could add some water to his dry food to ensure his hydration
also garlic can be TOXIC to cats
garlic toxic cats - Google Search

best of luck:blush2:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

automaton2 said:


> Hi
> You could add some water to his dry food to ensure his hydration
> also garlic can be TOXIC to cats
> garlic toxic cats - Google Search
> ...


Oh! Haven't read just now but I must stop re-iterating what I read else where. The man seemed to swear by it too.....


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> Hi is applaws kitten only a complementary food? or is it a complete food with all the vitamins & such. I'm sure the normal tins are only complementary with chicken(large %) etc, ash/rice/pumpkin etc no minerals or vitamins.


Applaws is complementary except for their dry food.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

automaton2 said:


> Hi
> You could add some water to his dry food to ensure his hydration
> also garlic can be TOXIC to cats
> garlic toxic cats - Google Search
> ...


I chop chicken breast into very small pieces and add some water to it so it's moistened  Also I just bought him Catit water fountain, which he loves 

have heard mixed opinions about this garlic but will try to buy the pumpkin stuff.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear All,

Thank you for your help.

Heniu's stomach is better now. He's been eating cooked chicken breast since Monday and yesterday he's made a solid poo 

I feed him 4 little portions a day plus leave him dry food all day (he hardly touches that). 
CAn you please advice on how to reintruduce him wet food? Do I start mixing a little bit with the chicken, if yes that in what ratio?


----------



## kezzy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi glad to hear Heniu is feeling better. 

Alfie had solid poos on sat and sun after being wormed but has now gone back to having runny poop! no idea what to do with him now, the chicken diet didnt seem to help either. 

He is absolutely fine in himself and I wonder if maybe he is just a runny poop kinda kitten??


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

kezzy said:


> Hi glad to hear Heniu is feeling better.
> 
> Alfie had solid poos on sat and sun after being wormed but has now gone back to having runny poop! no idea what to do with him now, the chicken diet didnt seem to help either.
> 
> He is absolutely fine in himself and I wonder if maybe he is just a runny poop kinda kitten??


Did you mix his food? Maybe he just needs to settle down in your house, depends how long u had him. If it doesnt stop after a few days I'd go and see the vet. HEniu was also very lively and fine in himself when he had runny poo. I think kitten needs to settle down at home fist, also the size of his portions r importans and how often do you feed him. I've got automatic feeder and he gets 5 small meals a day (approx 1 soup spoon) as I've observed if I give him more he'll have runny poo.

Try to see the vet.


----------



## kezzy (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd already seen the vet and he told me it was just worms as he wasnt being sick and was still eating and drinking normally and was fine in himself. 

He's been with us 3 weeks now and is very settled. He has half a pouch in the morning and the same in the eve and dry food left down for him to nibble. We have been keeping track of his weight at home and he is gaining steadily. Hes going to be a big boy by the looks of it as he is the same weight as Scampy who is a 3 weeks older then him! 

I tried mixing chicken with his food but made no difference i tried just boiled chicken for 3 days and no difference. it was only after he finished the worming treatment that he had solid poo for 2 days and now back to being runny again. we are booked in next week at the vets for Alfies first vacs and Scampys second so will ask again then.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

kezzy said:


> I'd already seen the vet and he told me it was just worms as he wasnt being sick and was still eating and drinking normally and was fine in himself.
> 
> He's been with us 3 weeks now and is very settled. He has half a pouch in the morning and the same in the eve and dry food left down for him to nibble. We have been keeping track of his weight at home and he is gaining steadily. Hes going to be a big boy by the looks of it as he is the same weight as Scampy who is a 3 weeks older then him!
> 
> I tried mixing chicken with his food but made no difference i tried just boiled chicken for 3 days and no difference. it was only after he finished the worming treatment that he had solid poo for 2 days and now back to being runny again. we are booked in next week at the vets for Alfies first vacs and Scampys second so will ask again then.


I am glad to hear that Alfie is OK. Take load of photos as they grow sooooooo fast. My Heniu is already big fella and I just had him for 2 weeks and I can see the difference. Glad the worming treatment helped.

We are also going to the vet's for his first injections next Saturday.

I want another cat now


----------



## kezzy (Jul 28, 2009)

I would definately recommend getting another! They are so funny and cute together (my OH woke me up last night around 3am to tell me to look at the kittens, they were asleep side by side spooning lol and Alfie had his paw round Scamp, was amazingly cute) and are great company for each other whilst we are out! I just dont want them to grow so fast! 

We also had solid poops last night so hopefully it has cleared up for good now!


----------

